# FS: 36" Coralife PC Lights 6700k [Only 1 left]



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

*2 x 36" Coralife PC with 1 x 96W light: $60 each* *[1 SOLD, 1 LEFT]*

Coralife 36" AquaLight Fixture - 1 x 96W

Price is FIRM
*-----*

*EDIT:*
*Not selling Tank anymore since I cant keep a Saltwater where I live... *
*Above are still for sale.*


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

does the 36" lights have the 50/50 bulb?


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> does the 36" lights have the 50/50 bulb?


All lights have 6700k bulbs (good for planted tanks)


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

ok thanks.... need one with a 50/50 , wish the bulb didn't cost so darn much, cheaper to buy a whole light it seems ,as opposed to the bulbs. Great prices you have tho, I may change my mind by the weekend


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

added pics of tank.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

added a discount price for whole setup (including fish and plants)

If anyone is interested, PM me for viewing. My pics are obviously bad quality. People who have visited my place before can tell you how well I take care of my tanks and how nice they are.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

updated UV light size. Had it wrong before.


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> updated UV light size. Had it wrong before.


You did? It just says x3, which I am sure is the 9 watt version? How old is the bulb?


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

j2daff said:


> You did? It just says x3 (as quoted below), what's the wattage? How old is the bulb?


I wrote down x6 before and then I edited it to x3 later on 
The whole unit is pretty much brand new. The UV was bought new at King Ed's around 3 months ago and the XP3 was bought about a year ago. This is actually my friend's unit. I got it from him last month because he was moving to Toronto.

I am not a UV fan myself so I dont use it that much, so I am selling to someone who would. I used this filter as a replacement in my 155Gallon until I got my Ehiem Pro III 2080.

I guess thats all the detail anyone would need to know in order to make the decision


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

The price is firm ppl. I am not selling to make a profit, so please respect that. Thanks


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

What is a turbo twist on the xp3?


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

donjuan_corn said:


> What is a turbo twist on the xp3?


Its a UV sterilizer.

Coralife Turbo-Twist 3X UV Sterilizer - 9W


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

do the lights have legs?


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

BossRoss said:


> do the lights have legs?


no legs on the lights


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

bump! ttt!

Lights are still up for sale.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

bump... 
1 light pending...


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

daily bump.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

one sold and one left.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

dumpty bumpty sat on a light....


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

bump again.


----------



## Aleks9 (May 7, 2010)

What color, is it silver? How long has the light been used.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Aleks9 said:


> What color, is it silver? How long has the light been used.


Yes, its silver. It looks like the pic below:










The light is around 4 months old.

I can respond faster via PMs. Thanks


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

bumppppppppppppppp


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

sold. closing...


----------

